# Wobbly Model Syndrome - 40k webcomics



## Tarkon

Hello all

Making comics has always been a hobby of mine, but I've always kept them to myself or my friends. Recently, they talked me into creating Warhammer web comics...

And the result is Wobbly Model Syndrome (http://wobblymodel.weebly.com), a new Warhammer-based web comics website which I hope to update weekly.

Have fun!
Tarkon


----------



## Djinn24

So far it looks funny but just a heads up, for some reason GW does not seem to like webcomics.


----------



## alasdair

Ha i really like the one with the primarchs. Great job!


----------



## Ferrus Manus

I really enjoyed them, simply drawn but very entertaining and good comics all round, i really hope you continue these and i will be a very happy person :biggrin:


----------



## Varakir

I really like the art style. I think the writing could be slightly tighter but there's some very funny ideas there :victory:


----------



## Flindo

lol I love the tau comics, For the greater good!


----------



## Djinn24

The new Tau one is awesome.


----------

